

Google's Antisocial Behavior - timf
http://www.docpop.org/2011/08/googles-antisocial-behavior/

======
sellandb
Really?? It is exceedingly clear in the Terms of Service that you link to,
where is says to "use your full first and last name", that the name "Doctor
Popular" violates the terms of service. I think it is pretty clear what Google
is trying to do here and to try and make your self sound like the victim here
is disingenuous at best.

At this point if you refuse to use your real name you are no longer being
persecuted, but simply making a choice not to use their services because you
don't agree with their policies. Don't look for other peoples pity "Doctor
Popular".

~~~
danielhunt
_edit: formatting_

Ignoring the TOS for a second, isn't the main part of the complaint that his
_entire_ Google account is locked out?

This isn't just a 'please choose a "real" name' for access to G+ ... it's 'you
can no longer access any Google service'

Granted, it's as a result of his choice of his name, but everyone affected by
this is amazed by how their entire Google life is put on hold indefinitely due
to someone not liking their chosen identifier.

~~~
sixtofour
And, as he points out, other people with "normal" (whatever that means) names,
some of whom have supplied govt ID as proof), have still been denied their
appeal.

What does it mean that Google is this insane about this one little thing? Yes,
directed advertising is the obvious answer for an advertising company.

But you DON'T need a real name to have advertising directed your way, all you
need is a record in a database. If I registered with G+ as John Smith (not my
real name) they would be none the wiser, notwithstanding any correlation with
my gmail and outside sources that they may or may not perform. The ads would
still get to me.

However, if they were selling correlation to third parties ...

~~~
Xlythe
It has more to do with the atmosphere than ad targeting. Pseudo names, screen
names, random characters that can't always be pronounced scare away people who
don't spend much time online. In most social settings, it's common for people
to share names, for it to be pronounceable, and for it to be familiar. Like
the "Trash" icon being where you dump your unwanted files, or the "Magnifying
Glass" being where you search, you want users to feel familiar with your
product. Google+ is pruning away a bit of the geek subculture so it doesn't
become a huge majority and scare away a much larger crowd.

If Google+ ever becomes a household name, there'll be much less emphasis on
real names. The risk of a super majority on Google+ by a minority in the real
world will be gone.

------
BiosElement
Enough already, no one cares.

